# A couple filter questions



## bloodshed (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey, so this will be my first time homebrewing, and I had some questions in regards to filtering that I couldn't find here(unless I'm blind). 

I plan on using a vacuum filter opposed to syringe filters, but most the info I see here is in regards to the syringe filters. I already ordered a 500ml Nalgene Nylon Membrane Complete Filter - 0.2 pore for filtering the oil, and then a 250ml Whatman Klari-Flex Complete Filter System - 0.45 to filter the finished product. were these good choices? I'm reading about zap caps now, so I'm curious if I should use those instead.

Also i've heard mention elsewhere of prefilters. How are these used, and are they even necessary?


----------



## colochine (Feb 12, 2013)

What are you brewing? Those will do the job for most things not containing guaiacol.


----------



## bloodshed (Feb 12, 2013)

Test e, tren e and mast e for now. I have ordered cottonseed oil, BB and BA for it, but I'm thinking about using MCT oil instead. In the future I plan on trying out some EO blends. would those be OK for that as well?


----------

